

Y Combinator Startup School Notelab 2006 - hhm
http://notelab.infogami.com/startupschool2006

======
ivankirigin
Loopt used to be named Flipt? What, were potential investors worried that
flipped implies a lack of long term commitment? :-P

This is an awesome page. The speaker list rocks. It reads like the crib notes
to Founders At Work.

------
umjames
Any chance we will see PG's talk as a future essay?

I also wouldn't mind video of any of the talks.

~~~
fallintothis
For some definition of "future":

<http://www.paulgraham.com/startuplessons.html>

